# my First mackerel in australia



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

got my first mackerel off my ski in australia on saturday(not sure what type), it might not be big but it is a start.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

That's a pretty big schooly mate. :wink:


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

whats that thing!!!!!.my goldfish in my fishtank is bigger than that!(ha)


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for that couta1  but a fish is a fish and that is one for the season :wink:
Hey there was not really a fight I was way over tackled for that fish


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

only taking the piss.at least you caught something.i caught nothing!!!!!!


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Good to see you catching a few fish,l fished Palmy on Sun and trolled a dead stripped bonito around hoping to hook up on a early season spanish mac or a cobia but didn't get a bite.
What lure were you using


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks.
I was using a pink halco laser pro 120 with a deep diving lip


----------

